# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Доп.взносы без спецоценки в РСВ ЗА 1 КВ 2017г.

## ленка я

Всем привет, у меня при заполнения подраздела 1.3.1 (без спец оценки), в раздел 1 сводную, тариф за первый месяц считает правильно, а второй и третий месяц удваивается, у кого нибудь возникала такая ошибка и как с ней бороться, понимаю что можно руками поправить, но все таки хотелось бы узнать где ошибка и поправить ее. Заранее спасибо. Отчетность  17q1005 от 20.04.2017 г. УСНка 7.70.274, у нас по 2 признаку, а если заполнять подраздел 1.3.2 тот же признак 2, то ставит все как исчислено страховых взносов.

----------


## Josephtep

Как выбрать для себя шикарные <a href=http://marshag.ru>самонесущие перила</a> по вашим размерам.

----------


## Josephtep

Где присмотреть себе лучшие <a href=http://marshag.ru>ограждения лестничные</a> по вашим размерам.

----------


## Josephtep

У кого приобрести себе красивые <a href=http://marshag.ru>самонесущие ограждения</a> по вашим размерам.

----------

